
I like duplicate code - richardbrown
http://www.yusufaytas.com/duplicate-code-isnt-bad/
======
anon263626
I like succinct, semantically-clear code that's many, testable, tiny
functions.

------
3lol
I didn't have the courage to talk about this. Duplicate code isn't the end of
the story. It's beginning of a journey to refactoring.

